# filters/protein skimmer



## neb123 (Feb 3, 2005)

ive decided i want to get a 55gal long tank, with fish only, maybe some live rock, but thats it for now, so now ive started looking into filters and protein skimmers. does anyone have any suggestions on brands they particularly like, i want something effecient but relatively inexpensive, ie a filter under 50 and a protein skimmer around 100, so far ive heard that penguin filters and emperor filters are effecient, and ive been looking at seaclone and prism pro protein skimmers, anyone with experience or thoughts on these? any information would be helpful. Also, would a sump be suggested for this type of setup?


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

Skip the filter and spend the extra $ on an Aqua C Remora skimmer.

Kim


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a seaclone 150 on my 55 gallon and it works pretty well... no complaints. But I would definately get a Aqua C Remora skimmer like LittlePuff said, because you had been thinking about getting a penguin filter with it for 50 bucks why not just get a high quality skimmer? You could go with a sump, but from what I've read, they are over-rated... a refugium would be better... however, you don't need that in your setup, fish only with live rock can be one of the simplest setups in salt water aquaria... just live rock and a skimmer... thats it, bare bones setup.


----------



## neb123 (Feb 3, 2005)

ok cool thanks for the help, ive been looking up the remora all day :wink: it sounds great, most likely i will go with live rock, but if i choose not to should i still forget about the filter?


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

I would go with the live rock. It will provide more complete filtration than a regular filter. Live rock helps turn nitrates into harmless gasses, while the filter will leave you with nitrates. You still need to do water changes, but the live rock is the more natural way to go.

Kim


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

if you can save a little, i would go with a 60 to 75 gal. wet-dry, maybe an in-sump protien skimmer, and an ulta-voliet light(to kill ich and such). the live rock will help for sure, live sand a plus.


----------

